
Ask HN: What's the best place to start tech blog? - przwoz
Hi HN community!<p>I&#x27;m recently thinking about starting my own tech blog, or simply a place, where I can drop tech-related articles. The main goal is to build my online presence, keep the track of the things I work on or issues I come across - so I can use it later on to laverage the recruitement process.<p>I&#x27;m looking for a kind of aggregate, like Medium, to reach as many people as possible. Recently I found Steemit idea quite interesting, but I fell it&#x27;s not that much popular.<p>I wonder what sites you can recommend :) BR,
Przemek, Poland
======
ksahin
Hey,

You should start your own blog on your own domain, and cross-post it to dev.to
/ Medium publication (like Hacker Noon) dev.to is becoming more and more
popular, really easy to use, it supports markdown and they don't mind cross-
posting (with a nice canonical URL to your own blog so that it doesn't affect
your SEO).

~~~
przwoz
Thanks for your recommendation @ksahin, I'll check that out! ;)

